# Deputy Sheriff Mason Moore



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Mason Moore*
Broadwater County Sheriff's Office, Montana

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 16, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Mason Moore was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop on Highway 287, south of I-90.

Dispatchers lost contact with him after he radioed in the initial stop. A Gallatin County sheriff's deputy responded to the scene of the stop and discovered Deputy Moore's body with his patrol car.

A short time later, members of the Montana Highway Patrol located a vehicle matching the description of the vehicle that Deputy Moore had stopped. The vehicle fled while the occupants opened fire on the troopers. The pursuit travelled into into Powell County where tire deflation devices were successfully deployed. The passenger of the vehicle then exited the car and exchanged shots with officers before being wounded. He and the vehicle's driver were taken into custody.

Deputy Moore had served with the Broadwater County Sheriff's Office for three years. He is survived by his wife and three children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Wynn Meehan
Broadwater County Sheriff's Office
519 Broadway Street
Townsend, MT 59644

Phone: (406) 266-3441

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

